# Plural de DVD



## Avenger

Entiendo que en español se usan la sigla DVD así como en inglés. ¿Pero que es el plural - DVDs, DVDes u otro?


----------



## Iararo

El plural es DVDs


----------



## elbeto

Hola, yo diría muchos DVD. 

Normalmente yo escribo DVDs (y lo digo) pero siempre con un sentimiento de culpabilidad por nunca haber investigado. Investiguemos.


----------



## danielfranco

Me pregunto si no se escribe como en inglés: _*DVD's*_


----------



## nellie1973

No sé como se escribiría pero los andaluzes dirían DVDeses!!! Es muy gracioso, y estoy completamente seguro que no se dice asi... mas bien tu primer intento DVDs opino yo....


----------



## nellie1973

danielfranco said:


> Me pregunto si no se escribe como en inglés: _*DVD's*_


Pero ni en inglés se debe de escribir así! Eso es el Genitivo sajón... algo de un DVD!
No sería en todo caso los DVDs en ambas lenguas?


----------



## elbeto

danielfranco said:


> Me pregunto si no se escribe como en inglés: _*DVD's*_


 
Pues no creo, no recuerdo alguna palabra en español que lleve apóstrofo para su plural. 

Niño's
Mujere's

Se vería medio gacho, no?


----------



## Sakaki_perfidiam_Puscifer

DVDs. 
Almenos en Chile es asi de simple, y estoy de acuerdo, en español no usamos la apóstrofe para palabras en plural.


----------



## Surinam del Nord

El plural escrito es _DVDs, _que se pronuncia _deuvedés_. En algunos sitios, periódicos, etcétera, escriben _deuvedé _y _deuvedés_, al igual que escriben _cederrón_.


----------



## Cubanboy

Pues por aquí decimos los DVD y los CD.

y no quiero ser el portavoz de la RAE, pero siempre es recomendable verificar:

*DVD*. Sigla del inglés _digital versatil _(o, antes,_ video_)_ disc,_ que designa el disco óptico con gran capacidad para el almacenamiento de datos, sean estos imágenes o sonido. En español designa tanto el disco como el aparato que sirve para reproducir su contenido: _«Una entrevista incluida en el DVD que ahora se lanza»_ (_Página 12_ [Arg.] 20.3.04); _«La consola _[...]_ es ahora superada por los escáneres y el DVD»_ (_País_ [Esp.] 17.3.03). En español debe leerse [deubedé] o [debedé], dependiendo del nombre con que se denomine la letra _v _(→  v, 1); se desaconseja la pronunciación 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[dividí], propia del inglés, a pesar de su extensión en algunas zonas de América. Como corresponde a las siglas, se escribe con letras mayúsculas y, en la lengua escrita, es invariable en plural (→  sigla, 3): _«Se sortearán entre los concursantes cinco DVD del filme» _(_País_ [Esp.] 3.4.03). A partir de la lectura española de la sigla, se han creado los sustantivos _devedé_ (pl. _devedés_), en América, y _deuvedé _(pl. _deuvedés_), en España: _«En los devedés, memorables representaciones operísticas»_ (Glantz _Rastro_ [Méx. 2002]); _«Yo podría haber vivido con Eduardo comprando deuvedés»_ (Gopegui _Lado _[Esp. 2004] 133); se desaconseja la forma 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_dividí,_ por corresponder a la lectura inglesa de la sigla.* *


_Diccionario panhispánico de dudas ©2005
Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_


----------



## danielfranco

Sure, that's the possessive, but I have seen it spelt alternatively in that manner. Just like CD's (CDs). It might be one of those writing-style thingies.


----------



## elbeto

Surinam del Nord said:


> El plural escrito es _DVDs, _que se pronuncia _deuvedés_. En algunos sitios, periódicos, etcétera, escriben _deuvedé _y _deuvedés_, al igual que escriben _cederrón_.


 
En México, incluso algunos, a veces, decimos "dividis" (jajajajaja permítanme reirme de mí mismo) cuando deberíamos decir, si acaso "devedés," no "crees").


----------



## nellie1973

me encanta los del cederrón!! parece una cosa enorme que se llama Cede


----------



## Surinam del Nord

elbeto said:


> En México, incluso algunos, a veces, decimos "dividis" (jajajajaja permítanme reirme de mí mismo) cuando deberíamos decir, si acaso "devedés," no "crees").


 
Perdona, es que digo _de uve de _porque voy mencionando letra por letra. ¿Cómo llamáis a la V en México? ¿Be baja? No sé, a lo mejor lo tendríamos que llamarlo DDV, de disco digital versátil.




nellie1973 said:


> me encanta los del cederrón!! parece una cosa enorme que se llama Cede


 

Exactamente.


Bueno, Cubanboy y el diccionario de dudas ya nos han dado la solución.


----------



## Cubanboy

Sakaki_perfidiam_Puscifer said:


> DVDs.
> Almenos en Chile es asi de simple, y estoy de acuerdo, en español no usamos la apóstrof*o* para palabras en plural.



Se dice *apóstrofo**.* 
* (Del gr. ἀπόστροφος).*
* 1. m. Signo ortográfico (') que indica la elisión de una letra o cifra.*
Yo solía escribir *¨apóstrofe¨ *por la influencia del inglés como tú: , hasta que un día busqué ambos significados y mira lo que encontré para: *apóstrofe.**
** (Del lat. apostrŏphe, y este del gr. ἀποστροφή).**
** 1. amb. Ret. Figura que consiste en dirigir la palabra con vehemencia en segunda persona a una o varias, presentes o ausentes, vivas o muertas, a seres abstractos o a cosas inanimadas, o en dirigírsela a sí mismo en iguales términos.*
_Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados


Espero que no te molesté esta aclaración.

Saludos.
_


----------



## elbeto

Surinam del Nord said:


> Perdona, es que digo _de uve de _porque voy mencionando letra por letra. ¿Cómo llamáis a la V en México? ¿Be baja? No sé, a lo mejor lo tendríamos que llamarlo DDV, de disco digital versátil.
> 
> Exactamente.
> 
> 
> Bueno, Cubanboy y el diccionario de dudas ya nos han dado la solución.


 
Hola Surinam del Nord. En México realmente algunos dicen (o decimos) "dividís" (para DVDs) y también "cidís" (para CDs), no hacía ninguna referencia a tu forma de escribirlo (o pronunciarlo). Me refería a lo gracioso de pronunciarlo, según nosotros, en español pero tal y como se escucha (o al menos muy aproximado) en inglés. Deberíamos pronunciarlo como tu lo escribes "devedés."


----------



## Surinam del Nord

elbeto said:


> Hola Surinam del Nord. En México realmente algunos dicen (o decimos) "dividís" (para DVDs) y también "cidís" (para CDs), no hacía ninguna referencia a tu forma de escribirlo (o pronunciarlo). Me refería a lo gracioso de pronunciarlo, según nosotros, en español pero tal y como se escucha (o al menos muy aproximado) en inglés. Deberíamos pronunciarlo como tu lo escribes "devedés."


 

Hola otra vez, elbeto:

Te había entendido la primera vez, pero gracias por la ampliación. Lo que me producía curiosidad era por qué dices _devedé _(D B D) y no _de*u*vedé _(D V D), y he pensado que a lo mejor era porque en México llamáis a la V B baja. 
Vamos, que está muy clara la razón para decir _dividí_, que es llamarlo en su idioma.


----------



## borgonyon

Surinam del Nord said:


> ¿Cómo llamáis a la V en México? ¿Be baja?


En México se dice "be corta" y se pronuncia "be". El sonido labiodental no lo usamos ni para tomar champurrado…


----------



## Surinam del Nord

borgonyon said:


> En México se dice "be corta" y se pronuncia "be". El sonido labiodental no lo usamos ni para tomar champurrado…


 

Ah, gracias por decírmelo. Nosotros la pronunciamos también exactamente igual que la B, salvo algún cursi.


----------



## Apple Scruff

En Argentina, al menos la mayoria de las personas que conozco, decimos "dividí", y a la "v" la llamamos "V corta"


----------



## borgonyon

Creo que es lo que la mayoría de la gente entiende: dividí y cidí, con sus correspondientes plurares dividís y cidís. Aunque suena como un español antiguo con unas copas encima…


----------



## Surinam del Nord

Apple Scruff said:


> En Argentina, al menos la mayoria de las personas que conozco, decimos "dividí", y a la "v" la llamamos "V corta"


 

O sea, ¿a la B la llamáis _be_ y a la V _uve corta_? ¿O _be corta_?


----------



## Apple Scruff

A la "B" le decimos "B larga" y a la "v" "v corta"


----------



## Apple Scruff

Pero las pronunciamos igual a ambas


----------



## Apple Scruff

Las pronunciamos igual, no hay diferencia. Es labial (creo que asi se dice) como la "b", a las dos.


----------



## AdrianaMR

*Plural de las siglas: las ONG, unos DVD* 

En español, las siglas son invariables en la lengua escrita, es decir, no modifican su forma cuando designan más de un referente. El plural se manifiesta en las palabras que las introducen o que las modifican: varias ONG europeas, unos DVD, los PC. Por eso es recomendable utilizar siempre un determinante para introducir la sigla cuando esta ha de expresar pluralidad: 
*Cita:*
La medida ha sido apoyada por diferentes ONG del país. 
¿Con cuántos PC portátiles podemos contar? 
Tengo muchos CD de este tipo de música.​

Debe evitarse el uso, copiado del inglés, de realizar el plural de las siglas añadiendo al final una s minúscula, con o sin apóstrofo: PC’s, ONG’s.[/img]


----------



## elbeto

Surinam del Nord said:


> Hola otra vez, elbeto:
> 
> Te había entendido la primera vez, pero gracias por la ampliación. Lo que me producía curiosidad era por qué dices _devedé _(D B D) y no _de*u*vedé _(D V D), y he pensado que a lo mejor era porque en México llamáis a la V B baja.
> Vamos, que está muy clara la razón para decir _dividí_, que es llamarlo en su idioma.


 
Al decir DVD no lo deletramos como deberíamos. Tienes razón, sería correcto decirlo como lo has expresado pero será por alguna deformación linguistica (diéresis ¿donde estás?) derivada de la flojera que decimos "b."



borgonyon said:


> En México se dice "be corta" y se pronuncia "be". El sonido labiodental no lo usamos ni para tomar champurrado…


 
Esto de la "B" labial y de la "V" labiodental, sabía yo que era harto ignorado pero no olvidado. Conozco personas que si la usan. Yo hago el honesto intento de pronunciarla adecuadmente, pero será por la influencia del inglés, idioma en el que ustedes saben de sobra, es muy estricto este tema de la pronunciación de la "b" o "v."



Apple Scruff said:


> En Argentina, al menos la mayoria de las personas que conozco, decimos "dividí", y a la "v" la llamamos "V corta"


 
En México, para ampliar lo que borgonyon dijo, decimos:
B = b labial o b "grande" o simplemente "b"
V = v labiodental o v "chica" (yo no había escuchado "corta") o "uve"


----------



## borgonyon

No cabe duda que México es grande. En Sonora decimos "be larga" y "be corta". Aunque si alguien dice "be grande", "be chica" o "uvé" entenderíamos.


----------



## elbeto

borgonyon said:


> No cabe duda que México es grande. En Sonora decimos "be larga" y "be corta". Aunque si alguien dice "be grande", "be chica" o "uvé" entenderíamos.


 
Hoy aprendí algo más de mi país y mi gente.  
Recordé otra forma en que se les dice a las dos letras.

"b" de burro y "v" de vaca  

Cuando niño así me decían (en serio) para que no me equivocara. 

El problema es que era tan _vurro_ que escribía _baca_ equivocadamente.


----------



## borgonyon

elbeto said:


> Recordé otra forma en que se les dice a las dos letras.
> "b" de burro y "v" de vaca



Y ya de plano le decíamos "¡be de güey!"


----------



## elbeto

borgonyon said:


> Y ya de plano le decíamos "¡be de güey!"


 
'ta güeno  

¿De que estabamos hablando? Ah si, del plural de DVD.
AdrianaMR, estoy contigo, gracias por la información. ¿Nos comentas tu fuente? Solo para tenerla presente, aprovechando que ya "nos hiciste la tarea." Gracias.


----------



## danielfranco

elbeto said:


> Esto de la "B" labial y de la "V" labiodental, sabía yo que era harto ignorado pero no olvidado. Conozco personas que si la usan. Yo hago el honesto intento de pronunciarla adecuadmente, pero será por la influencia del inglés, idioma en el que ustedes saben de sobra, es muy estricto este tema de la pronunciación de la "b" o "v."



Grande fue mi sorpresa cuando leí en un libro de gramática (recientemente) que en español sólo tenemos un fonema para representar el sonido "b", y que quienes insisten en la "v labiodental" es por afectación, por estar agobiados de galicismos e anglisismos o por ignorancia... Me sentí ofendido, quiero que sepan.

Y ahora resulta que el DRAE dice que la "v" se llama "uve". Entonces sí debería decirse "deuvedé".
Sin embargo, se me hace que esta va a ser una cuestión de regionalismos y primacía del uso común, muy aparte de lo que tenga que opinar la Santa RAE.

Ah, qué pues...



[It's almost certain Galileo wasn't about to thumb his nose at the Inquisition... Don't you know? "NO ONE expects the Inquisition!"  ]


----------



## mbq

Efectivamente en Chile se utiliza, frecuentemente, DVDs y CDs para designar los plurales de esos objetos. No recuerdo haber visto alguna vez que se los designara por escrito con la pronunciación completa ("devedés", "cedés", etc.). Siempre por sus siglas, sea que las utilicemos y/o pronunciemos correcta o incorrectamente, según la RAE.

Gracias a AdrianaMR y a Cubanboy por acercarnos al buen camino 



Surinam del Nord said:


> Ah, gracias por decírmelo. Nosotros la pronunciamos también exactamente igual que la B, salvo algún cursi.



Es interesante la evolución de la pronunciación de la "V". En Chile, hace unos 30 años o más, se pronunciaba "ve" (labiodental) y se la llamaba "ve corta". Posteriormente en las escuelas se la enseñaba como "uve", pronunciándola siempre labiodental.
En el habla común, muchas veces su sonido no se distingue de la "B" ("be" o, antiguamente, "be larga"). Sin embargo, algunas palabras son pronunciadas utilizando la "v" labiodental y no por ello son cursis. Por ejemplo: "vaca", "avión", "evitar", etc.
De hecho, diría que lo más común es pronunciar la "B" con un sonido labiodental en lugar del bilabial.

Ruego a los moderadores me disculpen por extenderme en un aspecto que no correspondía al hilo... pero no pude evitar meter mi cuchara.


----------



## Tritón37

elbeto said:


> Hoy aprendí algo más de mi país y mi gente.
> Recordé otra forma en que se les dice a las dos letras.
> 
> "b" de burro y "v" de vaca
> 
> Cuando niño así me decían (en serio) para que no me equivocara.
> 
> ...


 
¡Así mismitico todavía se enseña en los hogares en Cuba! 



mbq said:


> ...
> 
> Es interesante la evolución de la pronunciación de la "V". En Chile, hace unos 30 años o más, se pronunciaba "ve" (labiodental) y se la llamaba "ve corta". Posteriormente en las escuelas se la enseñaba como "uve", pronunciándola siempre labiodental.
> En el habla común, muchas veces su sonido no se distingue de la "B" ("be" o, antiguamente, "be larga"). Sin embargo, algunas palabras son pronunciadas utilizando la "v" labiodental y no por ello son cursis. Por ejemplo: "vaca", "avión", "evitar", etc.
> De hecho, diría que lo más común es pronunciar la "B" con un sonido labiodental en lugar del bilabial.
> 
> Ruego a los moderadores me disculpen por extenderme en un aspecto que no correspondía al hilo... pero no pude evitar meter mi cuchara.


 
Fué un poco parecido en las escuelas en Cuba. Se le cambió el nombre de "v corta" (o "v de vaca") por la de "uve", pero sin cambiar su pronunciación igual que la "b larga" (o "b de burro"). 

También quiero darle las gracias a AdrianaMR y al paisano Cubanboy por mostrarnos el camino correcto.


----------

